# Running cable up under gheenoe rub rails...



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

BNZ
Just drill out the rivits on the rub rail up to the point you need the cable to exit and run the cable inside the rails. You can then reinstall the rivits. If you just got that from Flyboy congrats. 

If you dont want to remove rivits on the rub rail you can get plastic electrical wire holders that have two flanges that you can run a self tapping screw through flanges up into the rail from the bottom.

Good luck


----------

